# Demo Show



## goodwrench_mc (Jan 22, 2006)

The owner of the school where my son & I train, 
asked my son to come up with a staff "SHOW" for the demo team. 
They don't teach any staff work until the upper adult ranks, 
so he worked this up from videos. 
He has been working this a little more than a month.


http://johnlor.home.comcast.net/video/matt_staff.mpg


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 22, 2006)

Cool video. Congrats.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2006)

very nice video
Terry


----------



## jdinca (Jan 23, 2006)

NIce. Can't wait to see the polished product.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice display. EXCELLENT choice of tunage.


----------



## kenpokidgkk (Jan 23, 2006)

goodwrench_mc said:
			
		

> The owner of the school where my son & I train,
> asked my son to come up with a staff "SHOW" for the demo team.
> They don't teach any staff work until the upper adult ranks,
> so he worked this up from videos.
> ...


 
Hey - That's me - Thanks for posting it "DAD"

http://kenpokidgkk.home.comcast.net/


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 23, 2006)

heheh...cool


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice keep going.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Really nice stuff - shame there wasnt more, could have watched that for ages.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2006)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kenpokidgkk (Jul 6, 2006)

goodwrench_mc said:
			
		

> The owner of the school where my son & I train,
> asked my son to come up with a staff "SHOW" for the demo team.
> They don't teach any staff work until the upper adult ranks,
> so he worked this up from videos.
> ...


 
Here I am - First time for the routine in public

http://johnlor.home.comcast.net/video/matt_staff2.wmv

Dad (goodwrench_mc)was recording the video


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 12, 2006)

Good demo material!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 12, 2006)

nice looking demo


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jun 15, 2007)

They did it - A Demo at Disney and at Unversal Studios
100's of hours of practice - 18 months of fundraising
14 members - 5 Chaperones from New Hampshire to Florida

http://mjlacademy.home.comcast.net/demo/demo_page.htm







There was no competition, this was an entertainment show.
There will more video soon.
This was the last practice for my son before he left.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome stuff, there. Not all very practical, but awesome stuff nonetheless. That must've taken insane practice (like the between the legs move). What style are you, kenpokidgkk (or can I call you Matt?)?

btw, what's with all the belts on your training school's wall? Are there that many belt levels?


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jun 15, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Awesome stuff, there. Not all very practical, but awesome stuff nonetheless. That must've taken insane practice (like the between the legs move). What style are you, kenpokidgkk (or can I call you Matt?)?
> 
> btw, what's with all the belts on your training school's wall? Are there that many belt levels?


 
He dosen't log on here much any more, but I'll tell him there are more comments. The basic style is American Kenpo. 
There are two sets of ranks on the wall. On the right are the eight ranks for the "Mini-Masters" 3 to 6 yrs. 
On the left are the ranks for juniors, each color rank is split into two belts. One regular and one with a blk stripe. Quicker advancement = Motivation.
The belts tied in a bow are every students next belt.


----------



## kittybreed (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't think the link is still active. I did like the one on YouTube though.


----------



## kittybreed (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice demo.


----------

